# Brinkmann  ?????



## prism (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi All;
I just pick up a brinkmann smoker and doing a pork butt. I had the temp up to 250 before adding the butt in and now I can't get the temp above 175 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  it been in for about a 1/2hour should I worry or just let it rise on it's own. PS using lump if helps  Thanks Prism


----------



## coyote-1 (Apr 29, 2009)

If you took the butt straight from fridge to smoker, it will absorb much heat and knock down smoker temps. In a way it's like putting a working refrigerator into the smoker!

If you let the butt warm to room temp for 90 minutes or so, it'll still knock temps down... but not nearly as much.


----------



## prism (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Coyote-1, I had sit for about a hour out before I put her in and  I just check the temp it was 200, my ??? is do leave the bottom vent open (not too much wind today) or keep playing with the vents??


----------



## cman95 (Apr 29, 2009)

You are now in a learning curve that will be full of fun and frustation. As Coyote said you will have a temp drawdown but I see you are making a recovery. Remember you are "learning your smoker." Pop a top on a cold one and enjoy the ride. Good luck and happy smoking.


----------



## rivet (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd recommend you open the vents all the way to get your temp climbing towards where you want it, then close off some as you near your point. 

Good luck with your smoke. Brinkmann's can be tricky, but they're fun.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Apr 29, 2009)

What type of Brinkman smoker do you have?


----------



## billbo (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi prism. Have you done amny mods to the unit? If not you may not be getting proper air flow and you charcoal is choking out. Here is a good link to some relatively east mods you can do to help if you havn't already. http://www.randyq.addr.com/ecb/ecbmods.html

Not sure of your exact model but this may help. If you havn't done the mods you will want to. I tried several times to use mine out of the box and was very frustrated. Post a pic of yours and let us have a look!


----------



## prism (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks All  I'm not sure on model, vert. water and two racks. I'm just refilled the water pan for the second time in the last two hours (once a hour) maybe the Temp. gage isn't working right. when should I check the temp of miss piggy and what temp should be at??  Thanks.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Apr 29, 2009)

Is it round or the rectangular vertical smoker?


----------



## billbo (Apr 29, 2009)

Try putting boilng water in the pan and only fill it about 3/4 of the way. Starting out with cold water may be keeping your temps down too. Open all vents!


----------



## prism (Apr 29, 2009)

rectangular vertical smoker.


----------



## billbo (Apr 29, 2009)

Also, what kind of thermometer are you using? The one that comes on the smoker is not very accurate.


----------



## prism (Apr 29, 2009)

Beening adding hot water only about 2 pints at a time Thanks


----------



## billbo (Apr 29, 2009)

Try boiling, it does make a difference.


----------



## prism (Apr 29, 2009)

I will try boiling water next. any ideal what the temp should miss piggy be at the three hour mark(just over a 7lb butt)  Thanks


----------



## billbo (Apr 29, 2009)

Hard to say as every cut of meat is different. You can figure on a nice long smoke with that though. That's a chunk of meat there! The key is getting your smoker temp up to speed then the meat will follow.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Apr 29, 2009)

Great ............

I have a similar model.  

First - replace the bottom charcoal pan with a grill wok.  This is the best investment you will make for your smoker.  

I run mine without any water in the pan.  Temps go up and I don't have any complaints on the finished Q.

The temperature gauge on the front of my unit was of 40 degrees.  When smoking a Boston Butt I use two remote temperarture probes.  One in the meat and the other stuck through a potato and put on the top rack near the vent.  I drilled a small hole through the side of the smoker and run the probe wires up to the top of the smoker.  I just set a block of wood on the top of the smoker to isolate the gauge body from the heat of the smoker.

The height of the racks and the water pan on my smoker are adjustable.  If you raise the water pan higher off of the charcoal, temperatures will increase.  

Using lump charcoal, you should be able to maintain 250 degree temps without any trouble.  On mine, I run with the top vent wide open and one of the bottom vents closed and the other just slightly open.

Hope this helps.


----------



## prism (Apr 29, 2009)

sorry but should fire up the gas grill for the 2nd half?? hate to see the outlaws go to mickeydees tonite


----------



## billbo (Apr 29, 2009)

Still not getting hot enough? Take out the water pan as suggested above.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Apr 29, 2009)

Dont give up.   Plenty of time to get er done by this evening.


----------



## prism (Apr 29, 2009)

just check(what a work out running up/down stairs) temp on the gage 200 and the water is boiling at a good chip. I'm thinking, I should be good to from here out to finish. If I play my cards right!!!!  Thanks


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Apr 29, 2009)

by the way - you need to go over to Roll Call and introduce yourself.  Sort of a tradition here at the SMF. Where are you located?


----------



## billbo (Apr 29, 2009)

If you can move the unit into the sun, assuming it's sunny where you are today. This makes a difference too. If it is windy there try to make a windbreak somehow to keep the unit out of the direct force of the wind. The unit will lose heat quick if it is windy. Don't give up!


----------



## prism (Apr 29, 2009)

Good old Rochester NY, just took a temp reading in miss piggy 130 @ the 3 hour mark should be ok. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Almost time to run to the watering hole but I will wait for another round of lumps and water. I will try to post pics.


----------



## billbo (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounds like you are under control now, I am from the Roch area also, Victor boy here. Don't leave it unattended too long!


----------



## prism (Apr 29, 2009)

Justing running to weggie to pick up some POP and thinking of doing baked beans (anything special) should I do with the beans??


----------



## billbo (Apr 29, 2009)

Try these! Delish! http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ht=DUTCH+BEANS


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Prism ..............

How did the pork butt turn out?


----------



## prism (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry for not getting back last nite, butt it come out great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  everybody enjoyed the pork sammies. I also did the beans. I have a couple of grandkids that don't like stuff like onions/peppers so after cooking them for alittle bit I throw them in blender. They never knew that the beans had onions & peppers but the kids chowed. 
 I was running out of time, so I finish the butt on the gas grill. After wrapping in foil, butt on one side and the burner on the other for about the last 2 hours. Next time I will give myself some more time. And I would like to thank everybody for your help.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Apr 30, 2009)

I had to learn the hard way here on the SMF.  No Qview - it never happened!


----------

